# Older feral cat taming, opinion needed!



## Zachariah Atteberry

I have had good success in the past with socializing feral kittens, however I haven't ever tried with one this big. I am asking a very important opinion and need yours. 

I can do one of the following:

A) Socialize the cat in the cage picture below or 

B)Allow the cat to free roam the upstairs that I am renting from my mom. This upstairs that I am renting is about 1000 sq foot and is separated from the downstairs with a door that only I and my mom have the key to. 

Only thing that worries me is the cat hiding under the bed, but I guess it isn't bad to have a "Safe spot" for the cat. 

Pics:

Cage -









Room-









Thoughts?


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Zach you have a major cat rescue going on at your house! Well done!

Try reading thru this thread to give you tips in socializing an adult semi feral cat. If a cat once was someones cat they will come around. Some cats take longer than others. The tips are to gently push their limits and the thread Im posting tells you how. 

What a lovely looking kitty. Are you going to eventually adopt her out or keep her as one of your kitties?

http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/239538-heidis-kitty-boot-camp.html


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

Thank you! I might keep her, I am not sure yet. Entirely depends on how tame I can get her to be in a few months. 

Here is a closer pic of her:


----------



## Mitts & Tess

It may take more than a few months to bring her totally around. Just depends on how long she has been outside on her own. White cats have the hardest time making it outside. They develop skin cancer and cant blend so they are a moving target.

She looks so sad. Ill bet in a month or two she will be relaxed and have happy eyes. I once rescued a white kitty with that same expression. She transformed into the happiest cat. Her before and after pictures were amazing. Your sweet girl will also. What is her name?


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

I am willing to take as long as it takes . She is wonderful. I am thinking of a name now, she has been in my care for a little under 10 hours. Going to get a better look at her in a little bit. 

She has some stripes on her face and down her back/tail (kind of hard to see because she was charging the trap and got a few minor injuries due to that). 

I will make sure to post after pictures here also .


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Keep us updated!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Zach, You are Awesome!! :thumbup::thumbup:
She does look sad...

I rescued a White, blue eyed cat, turns out she's deaf as well, right at the start of the New Year...she was dumped where I work...
It just made me sick that someone could do that to her...she would never have survived with the coyotes and big owls we have.

I am so Happy you are going to give this poor little missy a chance!!
Please do keep us updated with your progress and ask questions anytime here!
I think your going to end up with a following on this thread! 
Sharon


----------



## librarychick

Personally I'd keep her in the cage until she's more comfortable with you, once she's tamer I'd consider letting her in the other area.


----------



## spirite

Great job rescuing this kitty! How upset is she? Does she hiss if you walk towards her? 

So are you living upstairs too, or would it be just her? You might need to take your cue from her and see how upset she gets when you're around. If you don't make eye contact and don't reach out to her, just take care of food, water and litter, and she gets more comfortable with your presence - even though it might take weeks - then I'd go for it and see if you can socialize her. 

I believe there's someone on this forum who worked on socializing a feral cat for over a year but did ultimately turn that cat into an indoor-only pet.

Good luck, and keep us posted on how things go!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I TNRed a cat which had been circling my sisters neighborhood for two years. He wouldnt let us near him so I fed him in my sisters hedge in the back of the yard. After he was neutered he would come to my sister's french doors and look in at the cats. My sister started to let him in and let him out when he wanted. He started staying longer and longer. We could not touch him at first. 

I used a lot of the tips I posted earlier. It took 4 years for him to be pick up and carried around and totally social. Now he is the most well adjusted love bug of all my cat and fosters.

About a year ago my sister moved out of state and Ive been taking care of him at my house. I refuse to let him out because we have a big wash which all the wild life travels on. He has accepted Im refusing to let him out. My sister could never handle his meowing and would let him out. But Ive had kids and know how to block out the whining! He now meets us at the door but never door dashes.


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

*this kitten really likes my cat Butterball*

My cat, Butterball is the most affectionate cat I have met and he is the reason I am making progress. When the feral one sees him, he starts making meow sounds and butterball meows back. The little one will paw through the cage and roll over, playing through the cage. I think it is because Butterball looks alike lot he does and their meows sound very similar. 

I do assume he is feral. He was found behind a factory with other feral cats that were older and VERY feral. 

I got in the cage with the feral this morning and he hissed at me like crazy and tried to bite me. He had bit me once when he first got caught. I opened up a can of canned food (I didn't give him food for eight hours to let him get hungry) and I let butterball in with me and then the kitten comes out of his hiding spot immediately and steps onto my lap and cuddles with butterball. And they both eat together. I use this opportunity to pet the feral a little bit. Distracted, he let me pet his head, neck and tail. He didn't bite or hiss this time, but he didn't purr either or show that he liked it. I was in the cage a good hour.

When I let butterball back out, kitten did regress back to his hiding spot. I believe I can make this possible but it will require butterball as part of the socialization progress.

That is the update so far.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Great update Zach! And I do believe that if you've got the right cat to help socialize the new feral, it will help!
Butterball sounds like just the right cat in your case!
The Best of luck to you and All Paws Crossed!


----------



## daperlman

IMHO - you just never know. One day she may hide and hiss and the next crave your attention. I definitely believe any cat is eventually able to be tamed. If you are unsure - I recommend the closed room open cage policy. Also using positive reinforcement... give her something special for coming closer or eating off your hand or glove. Let her approach your opened hand and remain still at first. I would try pretty diligently to have her come to you.


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

*New Cage Design*


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

Some progress. Will let me pet him when he is eating and seems to like playing with the wand toy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Zach, thats good news! Slow and Steady!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Keep up the good work of socializing. Great progress.


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

Will probably let him out of the cage later today as he is letting me near him but just won't let me touch him much yet. He is being really playful with the pingpong balls i put in the cage and the wand toy. I feel that he might be happier and adjust quicker, what do you all think? 

Of course I would make sure to only feed him when I am around and make sure that when he eats, he lets me pet him while doing so. 

tough decisions... I know he is going to escape eventually either way as he wants out of the cage to play with butterball.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Leave the door open and have 3 sides covered. He will think of it as a safe familiar place. Have second litter box out in the room but keep food in kennel. 

Wouldnt hurt to have a few cat cubes to hide in too. Or the top of a litter box to retreat to. MHO.


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

He walked out on me today. To be precise, he walked on my lap and was purring and I petted him for about 20 seconds and he went to go under the bed after he investigated the room. 

He has come back out since then on the cat scratch tower. Hoping this continues and his socialization is as promising outside as it was inside.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

It's sounding like he's deciding that you're "Cat Worthy!" 
Great Job!


----------



## NebraskaCat

Man, I take a few minutes off from the forum and return to find I missed a post from one of my favorite forum members. Looks like you continue to do great work, man. Good job.


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

Here is a picture of the kitty prowling around. This was recorded on the IP camera I have running. It can take pictures and record video, relaying it to my computer or phone. I like keeping an eye on the fosters while I am gone.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Zach, What an awesome setup!
To be able to observe, even when you're not home!
I love the little looking smudge spots the cat has!


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

*Progress and small mishap*

He is making a lot of progress. I a can pet him a lot when he eats now. This morning I did have a small mishap which I hope doesn't affect the progress any since it is not associated with me as the cause.

I went upstairs to grab something a friend left at my house out of one of my sliding drawers and went down stairs to give it to a friend. When I came up (only about five minutes time) it so happened the kitten had jumped into the sliding drawer and somehow pushed it closed, scaring the kitten. He eliminated in the drawer and he is a mess. 

He did hide for a little bit and is rubbing/rolling around trying to clean him self. He is already back out from hiding and on top of my cat tower, so I am guessing he is not too traumatized. He does stink though! I am guessing he will just clean himself up? Really don't want to traumatize him with a bath, which would be hard enough to do on its own.

I feel so bad that his happened, first time anything like this has happened and so quick.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Poor little guy! It really looks like he could use some assistance in the cleaning department tho',
A damp washcloth maybe to help remove some of that?
Such a little Cutie!


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

I will try that once he gets his canned food tonight. Maybe I can get butterball to help. I am hoping it didn't scare him too much, but I am think he is just a little shook up since it was only a brief amount of time.


----------



## Joe711

Zachariah Atteberry said:


> I will try that once he gets his canned food tonight. Maybe I can get butterball to help. I am hoping it didn't scare him too much, but I am think he is just a little shook up since it was only a brief amount of time.


Oh if butterball sees that mess on him he might groom him and clean him off ^_^


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I think I'd risk cleaning him up earlier, he's going to feel pretty dejected with his fur like that.
Take some treats or even a little of the canned food you feed him at night as incentive!


----------



## cat owner again

That kitty is so cute and will grow to appreciate what you have done for him. I wish you all the best. I think you are doing wonderfully. I think if you use a damp warm, cloth while he has food, it will be ok.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Scruff him and clean him up with damp wash cloths. Offer him his favorite food immediately afterwards.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Zach did you help get him clean?
How'd it go?
Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

He seems to have cleaned up his stomach real well. I was able to scruff him and brush out his tail a few times before he retreated. That was the part that was the worst. He does not like the brush at all yet! So I will have to space out the cleaning over a few days with the feedings. He is still a little unhappy but I gave him his canned food and it seemed to give a burst of energy.


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

He is still visibly upset. I tried to pet him this morning while he was eating and he just about bit me. Hissed and ran off. Wouldn't come back towards the food after that. He didn't even want to play with the toys that I offered him and wants to sleep a little more than usual. I really didn't expect this one incident to bother him that much - or perhaps it is something else entirely, I don't know. But it feels horrible to feel like a lot of work had just been erased, which I hope isn't the case. I withdrew the food and will try again in six hours.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Of course he's upset! 
He still has filth in his fur and the longer it sits, the more crusty, icky, it becomes and the harder yet for him to clean!
Also the longer any poo remains in his fur, that he might try and get out, the more chances of bacteria he might injest...
I don't know if you've got a cat 
muzzle...
I really think you need to bite the bullet on this, and give him a quick bath! Just two or three inches of warm water in a sink or dishpan, would do the trick, a washcloth and a cup to use to pour the water gently over him.
He will actually feel better, quicker, if he's clean!
Do this in a room with a door you can close, so if he does get away, he can't go far!
Good Luck!


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

I will see if I can wrestle him down soon and give him a small bath. I got some gloves that can at least resist some of the bite if he does happen to bite me. Right now he is under my bed and in a corner. I feel so bad for him. I will get him clean even if I have to net him because he refuses to eat at the moment.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Yeah, Zach, Since cats are usually very clean, unless sick...
It really can be a stressor to them to be "icky"!
A tiny amount of poo, like they might get stuck on a paw, after using a litterbox, is one thing for them to clean...and I've seen some "ewww" looks from cats trying to clean their paws!! 
When I've had a cat that has had diarrhea in the past and its gotten into its fur, I've down exactly what I described to you to do.
The cat seemed to understand that I was helping it to get clean and it really wasn't a big deal...
I hope this boy will understand...
and won't put up as much of a battle as your anticipating!


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

I placed pet taxi under the bed with a cover over it and a string attached to the cage door leading into the main part of the room. I will get him to go into it and close it shut with by pulling it shut if I cannot get him by other means by tonight. If I do catch him I might put him back in his familiar cage for a few days to settle down.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Zach, I'm checking in to see how everything's going!
And to see if you're still standing after a possible (?) Bath for Little Guy!! 
Hang in there!


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

Animal control is lending me a tool tomorrow to help restrain him. He is REALLY upset. But another thought came to mine. Would Ketamine (edible tranquilizer) be another option?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hopefully someone knows, Ketamine Question!


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

I found out why he is not acting his usual self. It is not because of his mess (well it was a little, but not the primary reason) which by the way I got 99% of it off brushing him real fast before he escaped yesterday! He actually let me check him out a little bit just now. Now what is left just resembles a small bit of matting which I can take care of later, no big deal. 

But... he has a mild uri since he is sneezing, has a slight runny nose and third eye lid is showing. He let me pet him and he purred a little, so this situation isn't all bad. He did have a slight uri when he first came in so it is not surprising it has escalated a little bit. Will keep an eye on it and make sure he eats his regular portion of food. Will start him on meds soon if it turns worse.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Zach, yeah, that could knock him off his game!
L-lysine, twice a day in his case!
500mg, am and 500mg, pm, mix in with his wet food!
It beefs up the immune system and is recommended a lot on the forum!


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

The good news is I have a whole two jars of it! Will start him on it asap. He is letting me pet him a little bit right now so I know he is a little off his game. He even rolled over a purred some.


----------



## spirite

Sounds like you're doing a great job with him! Poor little guy - I hope he gets over the URI soon!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

that should be a last resort to give him those meds. Id try every thing else first. 

Im not understanding what is happening right now. Did you clean him up and he freaked or what is going on. Maybe I can give you tips if I know the exact situation.


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

UPDATE

He has really being doing wonderful. He is completely clean and is good looking now. He doesn't hide anymore. He is just everywhere now from the cat beds and cat towers to in the middle of the room sleeping in a box. His favorite place is still his hammock. I can pet him as much as I want to when he is eating, but not any other time yet.

The only other thing that does scare him and make him walk away is when I walk towards him or try to make my way to him. I can be within 1 foot of him and he doesn't have a care in the world, however. This is going to be the biggest challenge. The good thing is he isn't hissing at me anymore.

He is fitting in well with the other cats. He has learned that their tails are not toys to bat at LOL. He is very playful. I took away his cage a week ago because my other cats would go in and accidentally close themselves in there! So I put his pet carrier outside of the cage and with a cover on top for moments when he needs to be alone.

Any other tips? Sometimes it feels like I am making progress since I can pet him while he is eating, he might not ever reach the point of "liking attention" or tolerate being petted without food.


----------



## librarychick

That's wonderful progress!

Does he come to you if you sit on the floor? If he does there's a very good chance he will learn to like, and seek, petting and affection. Even if he doesn't, there's still a good chance that - in the right home - he could really come out of his shell.

Congrats on all your progress so far! ....MORE PICS! lol


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

I should have more pics today or early tomorrow ! . He is kind of different when it comes to seeking attention. It doesn't really seem like he cares too much about having attention but hopefully that will change a little bit after he gets more of it.


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

He does really like companionship, however. He always headbutts butter ball or crystal when they are around and even tries to find them on occasion.


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

*New pics*

Kitty Pic #1









Kitty #2 Pic


----------



## Jiskefet

It may be a long time before he will feel comfortable with you walking towards him. Having lived as a feral, he will have no happy memories of humans approaching, and even if he didn't have any scary encounters, his survival instincts will be honed to fear anything big enough to be a threat to him.
And a human standing upright is BIG, so if you move towards him, his instincts will cry out to him to flee.

Don't push it.
If he is uncomfortable with you walking up to him, try to avoid doing so. Allow him to make the move, and try to move around him rather than in his direction.
The number one rule in socializing a feral is to let THEM decide what is acceptable.

Behave like another cat: allow him his space, look slightly past him and pretend to ignore him. Ignoring each other is a cat's way of showing respect and non-violence. Cats will only move towards each other very tentatively, unless they are good friends or want to impress/challenge the other. So if you deliberately move towards him, he will consider this a provocation or a challenge. So don't try to, untill he fully trusts you and regards you as a good friend.


----------



## Joe711

He is showing his stomach so That means he feels safe ^_^ and your 
Other cats are helping him to learn that your good ^_^


----------



## cat owner again

My one semi feral still doesn't like me walking head on to him especially if I have noisy shoes on. If it is ok, he actually lays down so I can pet him. I have had him almost two years.


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

Cat relocated to a co-worker's barn 2 weeks ago. Doing very well, and is happy with the other feral kittens that is around the barn. Had to do what was best for the cat.


----------

